# cooler/rod rack for class 2 hitch



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

My explorer has a class 2 hitch on it. I have been looking for a cooler/rod rack that will fit in this, with no luck. 

Anyone know if such a thing exists? Most seem made to fit in a class 3 receiver.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*oops*

nevermind... just found one
I can always make that happen by posting.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been looking for one of those myself. Could you post a link? 

TIA


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.lakelandgear.com/swingaway-hitch-mount-fishing-rod-rack-platform-pr025xxx.aspx

125 lbs... not a sturdy beast is it

and expensive


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

I think these are made in NC.....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=surf+rack&noImage=0


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

hamlet said:


> http://www.lakelandgear.com/swingaway-hitch-mount-fishing-rod-rack-platform-pr025xxx.aspx
> 
> 125 lbs... not a sturdy beast is it
> 
> and expensive


heres the same thing about $100 cheaper you just have to add rod holders

http://www.stowaway2.com/product.aspx?id=86


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

whoo hold up....
By class two Im thinking you mean the 1.25 hitch?

I think it would be cheaper to take that hitch off, and by a new 2" reciever hitch. That way your options would be endless and you could sell the other one for money to put towards your new rack. Also keep in mind that you can buy a 1.25 to 2 inch fitting that makes stuff more plausible....


----------

